# THE IG REPORT IS SCHEDULED TO BE RELEASED @ 12:00 HIGH NOON 6-14-2018 !



## nononono (Jun 13, 2018)

*Well let's see if the IG has Cajones or a Pop Corn Fart.....*

*This one is supposed to land a ton of people in Jail !*


*I do believe this is the starting document and some heads will*
*roll is Justice is served !!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Nono, seriously, you keep believing these right wing fairy tales where all your demons are slayed and you keep coming up empty. These are the same people that speak of false flags, crisis actors, deep state conspiracy, Hillary's about to die, the plan to make Obama president went on for over 50 years and included his American mother, the demonization of Ben Rhodes, pizza-gate, Jade Helm, chemtrails, Soros conspiracy theories, their anti-vaccination rhetoric (which has lead to a dramatic increase in unnecessary childhood deaths), global warming, the Las Vegas shooter etc. Yes the list goes on, yet nada, nothing, zero, crickets, just causes for misery and discontent. (the people who died in those mass shootings are real and the survivors and relatives don't need to be screamed down and accused of being actors or apart of some mass conspiracy against guns, and you believe in that shit) You seriously need to reconsider promoting things that only drag others and our country down. 

If you keep doing the same thing over and over again and keep getting the same result . . . maybe it's time to stop listening to the ones who actually ARE trying to deceive you.

 . . . and if you started this all off as a joke you have been at it so long and so hard that you may actually believe that stuff now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Well let's see if the IG has Cajones or a Pop Corn Fart.....*
> 
> *This one is supposed to land a ton of people in Jail !*
> 
> ...


I just dont see the swamp in the media and in DC getting punished for their crimes, ever.
By tomorrow, no matter what the IG report shows, the media sycophants will all have their "nothing burger" ducks in a row.
The lemmings will repeat whatever they are told to believe, and we'll be back to square one.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just dont see the swamp in the media and in DC getting punished for their crimes, ever.
> By tomorrow, no matter what the IG report shows, the media sycophants will all have their "nothing burger" ducks in a row.
> The lemmings will repeat whatever they are told to believe, and we'll be back to square one.


Didn't get what you wanted?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Didn't get what you wanted?


I havent seen or heard anything yet.
Im on my lunch break at work.

Did I nail it?
I clicked "optimistc" on 4nos post yesterday because I dont have much faith in the system.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nono, seriously, you keep believing these right wing fairy tales where all your demons are slayed and you keep coming up empty. These are the same people that speak of false flags, crisis actors, deep state conspiracy, Hillary's about to die, the plan to make Obama president went on for over 50 years and included his American mother, the demonization of Ben Rhodes, pizza-gate, Jade Helm, chemtrails, Soros conspiracy theories, their anti-vaccination rhetoric (which has lead to a dramatic increase in unnecessary childhood deaths), global warming, the Las Vegas shooter etc. Yes the list goes on, yet nada, nothing, zero, crickets, just causes for misery and discontent. (the people who died in those mass shootings are real and the survivors and relatives don't need to be screamed down and accused of being actors or apart of some mass conspiracy against guns, and you believe in that shit) You seriously need to reconsider promoting things that only drag others and our country down.
> 
> If you keep doing the same thing over and over again and keep getting the same result . . . maybe it's time to stop listening to the ones who actually ARE trying to deceive you.
> 
> . . . and if you started this all off as a joke you have been at it so long and so hard that you may actually believe that stuff now.


You've gone completely bonkers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I havent seen or heard anything yet.
> Im on my lunch break at work.
> 
> Did I nail it?
> I clicked "optimistc" on 4nos post yesterday because I dont have much faith in the system.


Sad


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You've gone completely bonkers.


Just trying to help nono and you other poor misguided, naive buffoons out, you are rubes. They have lead you along by the nose to place in history, if you continue to follow is on you, I did my best.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just dont see the swamp in the media and in DC getting punished for their crimes, ever.
> By tomorrow, no matter what the IG report shows, the media sycophants will all have their "nothing burger" ducks in a row.
> The lemmings will repeat whatever they are told to believe, and we'll be back to square one.


*Sadly I have to agree....unless we see some amazing shit happen within the next 24 hour cycle....*
*which I don't see.....*

*This kind of crap is what dis allusions the general public....this is really sickening to be honest.*

*I, You, and all the other posters including the Rodent and the Golf Ball Thief know the difference *
*between Right and Wrong....*

*What we have just witnessed is what happens when the deep seated Criminals still have control over*
*the reins of the Chariot. This is the kind of situation that drives citizens to Revolt against their Government*
*in very Forceful Violent ways....We are all in the midst of a serious upheaval through out the Nation.*
*Here locally the Democrats have ultimate control and this initiative to break up California only further*
*frustrates the average citizen, I've had numerous inquiries about this three state crap and the affects it*
*would have on the small businesses through out this state if it came to fruition. My response to this is...*
*I'm going to wait and see....this is all some very big time Dirty Pool if ya ask me...*

*And then to have a National investigation come back like this when we ALL know that beyond serious*
*crimes were committed and now they are pushed aside or NOT EVEN MENTIONED.....Wow !*
*Just Wow !*

*The Clinton Crime Family is STILL pissin in the drink and laughing at the stink !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Sadly I have to agree....unless we see some amazing shit happen within the next 24 hour cycle....*
> *which I don't see.....*
> 
> *This kind of crap is what dis allusions the general public....this is really sickening to be honest.*
> ...


Just wait until these Rhinos pass amnesty.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just trying to help nono and you other poor misguided, naive buffoons out, you are rubes. They have lead you along by the nose to place in history, if you continue to follow is on you, I did my best.


*I disagree, you are a stubborn narrow minded individual who shrinks from the TRUTH*
*because to do otherwise would alienate you from the lackluster lemmings you've associated *
*with for decades....As I pointed out in the other thread, in the past and now here...you really*
*need to break free of the narrow trail you follow...Crime is Crime and you support a Party *
*that is Pure Crime. The Republicans are close behind you, the element that elected DJT*
*see a possibility for a change in America that will right the boat and keep it afloat.....*


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Here's some true crime announced today --

https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/14/politics/new-york-lawsuit-trump-foundation/index.html


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Here's some true crime announced today --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/14/politics/new-york-lawsuit-trump-foundation/index.html


Shocking this came out today... no?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 14, 2018)

The important thing is that the lifelong non-partisan IG Michael Horowitz’s report on the DOJ/FBI pre-2016 general election finds Hillary Clinton responsible for a myriad of crimes that will lead to “lock[ing] her up”, rather than citing lifelong Republican Comey as failing to follow correct procedures in the investigation of Clinton’s use of a private email server.

Whew.


----------

